# Horror Games



## skerfrigma (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of horror games (I'm not that big a fan of the term  survival horror because isn't surviving to the end the goal of most games?). So what I'm looking to do is make a list of the 5 horror games you liked and 5 games you didn't like I've played and I'm asking everyone else to do the same.  This list is just meant to shed light one a genre that I feel is disappearing (at least in the main stream) and honestly I'm looking to play some new games I haven't (good or bad). 

RULE:
There aren't many. I'm not going to limit you to one game per series or even ask you to explain why these games are your favorites or not (if you want to cool or if someone asks you to explain feel free to). These lists don't have to be in numerical order (unless you want to). Please list the system you played it or it's available on. Please only list games you've actually "played" not watched others play and you've hopefully finished.  Lastly although this list is best and worst this doesn't mean the games have to be perfect just game you enjoyed playing or...not. 

So onto my list in no particular order.

Liked
Corpse Party (PSP and PC)
The Suffering (PS2 and Xbox)
Amnesia: The Dark Descent (PC)
Fatal Frame (PS2, Xbox)
Clock Tower (SNES)

Didn't Like  
Slender (PC)
The Thing (PS2, Xbox, PC I think) 
Dead Space 2 (PS3, Xbox 360, PC)
The Ring (Dreamcast)
Alone in the Dark (PS2, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii)


----------



## Antronach (Dec 16, 2013)

Good:
The Walking Dead
Clock Tower (SNES) (not counting any comedy hacks)
Fatal Frame
Corpse Party (PSP)
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem

The only bad horror games I've played are Alone in the Dark (360 & PS3) and Clock Tower 3, but those were redeemable in a "lol ok" sort of way.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 16, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Good:
> The Walking Dead
> Clock Tower (SNES) (not counting any comedy hacks)
> Fatal Frame
> ...



Alone in the Dark actually started out as one I liked....but it slowly started to annoy me over time but about 3/4 of the way through and I had to burn all those trees to get into the observatory only to be told to go do it again I literally put the controller down and said I'm done and didn't pick it up again for over a year. 

Eternal Darkness was a hard choice for me to leave off the list along with the Walking Dead because they are both amazing games and if I could do a list 10 they would have  been on there.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 16, 2013)

Clock Tower and Sweet Home are the only really good horror games I've played. Most other horror games are just Doom 3 clones. Oh no, the lights cut out and now there are monsters but hey that's OK you have a flashlight and powerful weapons.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 16, 2013)

Sweet home was good although I've never finished it since I've never found a translated rom that didn't crash/glitch/or break on me a good ways in.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 16, 2013)

How could you not like The Thing? It was great. =0


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2013)

The original Resident Evil had some great scenes that made you jump. Alone in the Dark started off spooky enough but yeah....


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Not a horror "game" but a movie which inspired so many Japanese horror games "Hausu".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN0HVJ5tkIM


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

Fernin said:


> How could you not like The Thing? It was great. =0


The game was bad. Movie was great, but the game. Eh..could've been better.

That said, there is a good looking horror game coming out some time in the future called Routine and it looks quite promising.
One life per game, changing levels, puzzles to solve, helplessness, 80's vision of the future and great visuals. 
This is gonna be good.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 16, 2013)

Fernin said:


> How could you not like The Thing? It was great. =0



The thing was just so bad to me. I couldn't figure much of that game out every time I tried to use the flamethrower all I would really did was burn myself up instead of the enemies. But hey I spent $50 on it so I made sure to finish it.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Not a horror "game" but a movie which inspired so many Japanese horror games "Hausu".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN0HVJ5tkIM



"Hausu"/ "House" was an interesting movie, I've only ever watched it one time but I've been meaning to find a copy for myself since it was so strange and weird and didn't make a lot of sense at points (but hey the directors/script writer did use his preteen daughter to bounce ideas off so that is pretty cool). The movie just sits on the middle ground for me I'm not going to call it bad or good I think it's worth watching though if anything just as a "WTF is going on?" kind of movie.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't know if it necessarily counts as "horror," per say, but Monster Party for the NES has always been the closest I could call a favorite of those kinds of things.

Also, Dark Seed, if for no other reason that it's one of the very few of those games that legitimately creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

skerfrigma said:


> "Hausu"/ "House" was an interesting movie, I've only ever watched it one time but I've been meaning to find a copy for myself since it was so strange and weird and didn't make a lot of sense at points (but hey the directors/script writer did use his preteen daughter to bounce ideas off so that is pretty cool). The movie just sits on the middle ground for me I'm not going to call it bad or good I think it's worth watching though if anything just as a "WTF is going on?" kind of movie.



And the non sequitur is using the Anglophone Japanese band Godaigo to record the theme song, which is almost like letting the Allman Brothers Band perform the theme song to "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre." The whole innocent-facade that has paranoia and corruption running deep is a meme in Japanese pop culture that may have started with this movie and has spread beyond horror movies; think about Kirby and the Eldritch Abominations he has to kill.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 16, 2013)

Loved
- Silent Hill 3 (Yes more than 2)
- Sweet Home
- Fatal Frame
- The Suffering
- Dead Space 

Disliked
- Amnesia: The Dark Descent (It wasn't so bad. It just couldn't touch the better horror games.)

I really want to play Dark Seed 1 and 2


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 16, 2013)

Antronach said:


> The only bad horror games I've played are Alone in the Dark (360 & PS3)




You mean the fake alone in the dark games?

That being said,









Resident evil got NOTHING on this fucking masterpiece. However, it's in desperate need of a remake graphics and mechanics wise. The voice acting alone made it better than Resident Evil could even dream to achieve.


----------



## Milo (Dec 17, 2013)

silent hill 4 probably. wasn't as good as silent hill 3 or 2, but honestly I think it was the scariest. 

the concept of the room was so unsettling. being trapped in a room, while everything around you slowly decays into hell.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

Am I the only one that played Alone in the Dark on Dreamcast?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Am I the only one that played Alone in the Dark on Dreamcast?



Probably. I've been hunting that game for a while with no luck at all.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Am I the only one that played Alone in the Dark on Dreamcast?



I own a copy for the Dreamcast but I've only played the PS1 version. Are there any difference between the two?


----------



## Kiwisalad (Dec 20, 2013)

I love the genre too. I think my top five would have to be:

Dead space (Xbox360)
Dino crisis(PS1)
Resident evil(PS1 and Gamecube)
Silent Hill 2 (PS2)
F.E.A.R (Xbox 360)

Sorry was only able to give four because I only included the ones that legitimately scared/disturbed me beyond when I turned off the game. There's loads I love but not many that scare me.

Five horror games I disliked:

Amnesia the dark descent (it was not a bad game but I was not feeling horror when I played it, I was feeling frustration to the max, among other things) (PC)
Resident evil 5 and up.(PS3)
Alone in the dark(Wii and PS2)
Dead space 3 (should have been classified as an action thriller) (PS3)
F.E.A.R 3 (see above)


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 20, 2013)

I liked the suffering. But that's really it. Yeah.

Resident evil 4 was okay. The iron maiden freaked me right the fuck out, so I put the controller down and quit. That thing was just tailored to specifically make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Dec 20, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I liked the suffering. But that's really it. Yeah.
> 
> Resident evil 4 was okay. The iron maiden freaked me right the fuck out, so I put the controller down and quit. That thing was just tailored to specifically make me uncomfortable.



 Those are what got me too lol. I just couldn't handle the breathing from an enemy I couldn't see, and couldn't kill with any efficiency (for a bit) ready to pounce.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

Liked:
-Parasite Eve 2 (PS1)
-Resident Evil 2 (PS1)
-Resident Evil 4 (PS2 and PS3)
-Amnesia: The Dark Descent (PC)
-Dino Crisis (PS1)

Disliked:
-Resident Evil 6 (Not scary, too actiony, story is lame) (PS3 and Xbox 360)
-Resident Evil 5 (same as 6, but to a less extent on action and slightly more on scariness) (PS3 and Xbox 360)
-Eyes (Lame flash game I believe) (PC)

I don't really play enough horror games to have 5 I don't like.
But I can at least say that Resident Evil 6 was an EXTREMELY HUGE disappointment. I expected RE4. I got A worse version of RE5.

Other horror games I played that I liked:
Resident Evil (PS1)
Resident Evil 3 (PS1)
Resident Evil: Code Veronica X (PS2)
Penumbra: Oberture (PC)
ImScared (PC)


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 20, 2013)

the walking dead season 2.
that game is so horrific and disturbing....


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't tend to usually play horror games, because they scare me too much... which is good I guess because it means they're working.
But of what I like and dislike...

Liked:
Resident Evil: Revelations
The Walking Dead - Season 1
Resident Evil 5
Virtue's Last Reward

Disliked:
Dementium 1/2
Slender

I dislike Dementium because it creeps me the hell out, but I dislike Slender because, personally, I find it boring.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

BearLyons said:


> I dislike Dementium because it creeps me the hell out


But isn't that what horror games are sort of meant to do?


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But isn't that what horror games are sort of meant to do?


Yeah I get that, but it's just it creeps me out too much, which I dislike. It also caused lack of sleep for a bit. D:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

BearLyons said:


> Yeah I get that, but it's just it creeps me out too much, which I dislike. It also caused lack of sleep for a bit. D:


So you dislike a game because it did what it was supposed to do and fulfilled the reason you started playing it.
This makes no sense


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So you dislike a game because it did what it was supposed to do and fulfilled the reason you started playing it.
> This makes no sense


I think this is what you call "personal preference".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I think this is what you call "personal preference".


No. You like horror games for the fact they scare and creep you.
Personal preference would be to like say, racing games over horrors.

You don't go to amusement parks if you hate having fun.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No. You like horror games for the fact they scare and creep you.
> Personal preference would be to like say, racing games over horrors.
> 
> You don't go to amusement parks if you hate having fun.


This guy stated that he liked resident evil 5, revelations, and the walking dead season 1.  My guess is that he doesn't prefer "actual" horror games.  So you could say he went to the amusement park, but he only rode the teacups.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't get these arguments. So what if it creeped him out to the point it was no longer an enjoyable game? Now it is comparable to teacups? I know people who like certain roller coasters but can't handle other rides because of the pull of gravity.

If something goes past the point of enjoyment then so be it


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't get these arguments. So what if it creeped him out to the point it was no longer an enjoyable game? Now it is comparable to teacups? I know people who like certain roller coasters but can't handle other rides because of the pull of gravity.
> 
> If something goes past the point of enjoyment then so be it


Am I arguing?  I was just trying to make sense of the situation rather than leave Coffee baffled at Bear's game preferences.  The teacup analogy probably wasn't the most accurate to the situation, but I believe I made my point anyways.  Apologies if I came across as aggressive.

Well, to steer back on topic, I haven't really played many horror games (because I'm a pansy).  The closest I have ever been to doing so are some mods on trials evolution...  I need to play some actual horror games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

I can understand Bear. He never actually specifically stated what it was that scared him. Lets be honest, Resident Evil isn't scurry at all. lol

But some people can't take certain themes. My mom likes zombies and aliens. But being heavily Christian, show her a movie about demonic possession and she screams. She just can't handle it.

Its less so much preference, and more about passing boundaries.
Same goes for jokes. I'll laugh at generic death, race, gay, and rape jokes till my lungs burst if it's good enough. Directly joke about something that ACTUALLY happened? Not tickling me much anymore.

The game in question probably just exceeded Bear's boundaries.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 20, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> This guy stated that he liked resident evil 5, revelations, and the walking dead season 1.  My guess is that he doesn't prefer "actual" horror games.  So you could say he went to the amusement park, but he only rode the teacups.



I don't really think we can call those horrors anymore. More like, actions and drama with some zombie in between.

I stay away from Horror games because I hate them but when someone brings up current Resident Evil, I'm always like "Let's see how many zombie we can karate chop to death". I miss old bad looking texture and blood. Those actually look scary unlike the current ShinynSoReal.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't get these arguments. So what if it creeped him out to the point it was no longer an enjoyable game? Now it is comparable to teacups? I know people who like certain roller coasters but can't handle other rides because of the pull of gravity.
> 
> If something goes past the point of enjoyment then so be it


Point is, that game apparently is a game that fills the description OP wants, a scary/creepy game.
Going about how it was too scary to play and thus dislikeable makes no sense to me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Point is, that game apparently is a game that fills the description OP wants, a scary/creepy game.
> Going about how it was too scary to play and thus dislikeable makes no sense to me.



Which the OP also request why or why didn't someone like it. If it crossed the point of being enjoyable then so what? Let the OP decide whether or not that's the game to play instead of arguing about someone's personal taste of why they didn't enjoy it. What point does it prove in the end anyways?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Idk where you got the argument part, or that I was trying to prove a point of his gaming tastes.
All I said was that it made no sense to me and told why.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 20, 2013)

Uh, I'm sorry? I don't really know what to say... 
If we're using roller coaster analogies then I like fast roller coasters, I like roller coasters that go upside down, but I don't like ones that go backwards. They're all really similar but one of them has an aspect I dislike so I don't choose to go on it.
Basically the "horror" games I do play I like, but the creepy factor of Dementium is what makes me not favour it, I'm not saying it's a bad game, it's just too much for me, like having too much salt on your food.


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2013)

am I the only one who ever truly got scared when there was no build-up music to something scary about to happen? I don't think there are any games out there that DON'T do this, or god forbid, use the jump-out scare "BWOMP" sound every time. 

I like the idea that there's absolutely no music, only the sound of your footsteps and your breath. suddenly, you're staring into a hallway, and with no musical cue, you see some messed up horror shit with your own eyes

I think that's why one of the only scenes in video game history to ever scare me, was that scene in RE2 when the licker crawls past the window. no musical cue, no jump out horror sound. just a sudden "JESUS, WHAT JUST HAPPENED. WHAT DID I JUST SEE"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Milo said:


> am I the only one who ever truly got scared when there was no build-up music to something scary about to happen? I don't think there are any games out there that DON'T do this, or god forbid, use the jump-out scare "BWOMP" sound every time.
> 
> I like the idea that there's absolutely no music, only the sound of your footsteps and your breath. suddenly, you're staring into a hallway, and with no musical cue, you see some messed up horror shit with your own eyes
> 
> I think that's why one of the only scenes in video game history to ever scare me, was that scene in RE2 when the licker crawls past the window. no musical cue, no jump out horror sound. just a sudden "JESUS, WHAT JUST HAPPENED. WHAT DID I JUST SEE"


I don't like buildup music for a few reasons.
Biggest being that it is a giveaway that something is going to happen soon and you know to wait for it.

I enjoy the games where your own breathing and sounds from your movement/actions are loud and make you really wish you could make less noise to not speed up your demise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Not that it's horror, but Metroid did that a lot actually. I love walking to a boss room and there's dead silence. Of course, gamer conditioning over the years makes you instantly know something is going to happen, but the lack of music makes that moment much sweeter.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 20, 2013)

BearLyons said:


> Uh, I'm sorry? I don't really know what to say...
> If we're using roller coaster analogies then I like fast roller coasters, I like roller coasters that go upside down, but I don't like ones that go backwards. They're all really similar but one of them has an aspect I dislike so I don't choose to go on it.
> Basically the "horror" games I do play I like, but the creepy factor of Dementium is what makes me not favour it, I'm not saying it's a bad game, it's just too much for me, like having too much salt on your food.



There is no reason for you to apologize your taste is your taste and there's nothing wrong with liking something or not for any reason.


----------



## skerfrigma (Dec 20, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Which the OP also request why or why didn't someone like it. If it crossed the point of being enjoyable then so what? Let the OP decide whether or not that's the game to play instead of arguing about someone's personal taste of why they didn't enjoy it. What point does it prove in the end anyways?


 

Actually I never specifically requested anyone to state why they liked or disliked the game only to explain if they wanted to.

RULE:
  I'm not going to limit you to one game per series or even ask you to explain why these games are your favorites or not (if you want to cool or if someone asks you to explain feel free to).


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 27, 2013)

I liked : Amnesia, for the story and "pacifist" approach, and the atmosphere. The Suffering for moral choices left and right. Dead Space (only first) because twinkle twinkle little star. Original Alone in the Dark, for weird camera angles, and reallyt interesting story. And Cold Fear because it takes place on the ship/ocean platform. 
The ones I didn't like are too many to name, but I generally I dislike horrors the rely on "SUDDENLY" effect alone to scare me.


----------



## Milo (Dec 27, 2013)

Silent hill 3 had one of these unsettling moments in the game where you're in a hospital in the 'otherworld'

everything is blood-red. the walls were darker and more twisted than the other otherworlds, and it was just.... wrong


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 2, 2014)

Honestly, Amnesia is a little overrated/not as scary as people make it out to be. It's still a great game though, and the ability to play custom stories makes it greater.
However, the Penumbra trilogy is my favorite series of horror games. They're made by Frictional Games too. Out of all of them, Black Plague is the best.


----------



## skerfrigma (Jan 2, 2014)

my only complaint with Penumbra was the weird pick up an item to use to fight combat system that they used but other then that it was a good game. The thing I loved about Amnesia though is how if you are dumb (like I was) it is entirely possible to encounter the monster the first time you see it. My first time I saw it and decided to be a smart ass and quickly chase after it; about two feet away from it, it quickly turned around, freaked me the hell out and I ran and hid in a corner (in game) against  one of the giant wine barrels. Best unintentional scare ever.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 5, 2014)

Should Mortal Kombat count as a horror game?


----------



## skerfrigma (Jan 5, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Should Mortal Kombat count as a horror game?



that's up to you, if you can explain why it should.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 5, 2014)

skerfrigma said:


> that's up to you, if you can explain why it should.



I don't know if it should. I've just seen it in WatchMojo's Top 10 Horror-Themed Games, and made me wonder.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 6, 2014)

I been playing 7 days to die, so far Im rocking the place alone heh.


----------



## Vega (Jan 6, 2014)

Would Bioshock 1 or maybe even Alan Wake count as a Horror game?  Anyways, I haven't played many horror games, but the best ones I've played would be:

Resident Evil REmake
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 4
Dead Space 1
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Condemned 2: Bloodshot


Wost Horror games I've played:

Alone in the Dark for last gen systems
Resident Evil 5
Resident Evil 6


I plan on buying and playing "The Evil Within" when it comes out, it looks like the offspring of Resident Evil and Silent Hill with other the shoulder camera.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 7, 2014)

Alien Isolation is looking very promising. For those not familiar, think Amnesia meets Alien.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 7, 2014)

Vega said:


> Would Bioshock 1 or maybe even Alan Wake count as a Horror game?



Yes, Bioshock is definitely horror.


----------



## Vega (Jan 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yes, Bioshock is definitely horror.



Then I count it among the best Horror Games I've played.


----------



## Aquin (Jan 8, 2014)

If you also like horror-adventure games: Check out The Lost Crown; A Ghost Hunting Adventure, the Dark Fall Series, Barrow Hill and others by the same company Darkling Room Productions. 

All have great stories and even though many are older, to this day they are still worth a play through. Brings me back to the days of The 7th Guest and the 11th Hour.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 8, 2014)

The Flock is looking to be very cool.

[yt]RGONnYbV-TM[/yt]


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok rust Man not be listed as horror but there is no denying there where several times my heart raced trying to stay away form other player and trying to make it another day. SO far now Im doing good for my self.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

What about the Luigi's Mansion games? Sure, it still has the light-hearted humor Mario is known for, but there are plenty of morbid gruesome moments in the 2 games (ex: Chauncey was "born a ghost", which sounds like a metaphor for a woman having a miscarriage), and all sorts of ghosts that would easily scare younger players.


----------

